# 1965 Typhoon Hot Rod



## slothagese (Sep 9, 2016)

65 typhoon. Og paint, crank, sprocket, pedals, chain guard, s-7's. Picked up the forks, handlebars, grips and fender braces at Memory Lane. Fenders are unknown make, definitely not schwinn - bought those and the seat from a guy that sells bikes out of his garage a couple towns over. eBay tires and fork darts. This is it so far... on the lookout for a tank, headlight/ taillight, a more comfortable seat, clean crank and pedals.


----------



## sludgeguy (Sep 12, 2016)

Classic rat! Looks like a lot of fun, love the apes!


----------



## slothagese (Sep 14, 2016)

Got my Union lights today thanks to LIFE OF SCHWINN. Got the front painted and mounted.


----------



## slothagese (Sep 15, 2016)

I need to figure out a way to mount it on my forks above the fender though...


----------



## sludgeguy (Sep 15, 2016)

I have used some heavy duty copper or aluminium wire and bent it so it fits between the struts on a bike. Might be able to do something similar on your forks.


----------



## slothagese (Feb 10, 2017)

Making some more progress


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks good, the tank adds a ton. Very classic rat rod!


----------

